# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [jacques.mary] je me prsente

## jacques.mary

Bonjour  tous ...
je ne suis pas un utilisateur assidu ...
je me contente la plupart du temps de lancer des recherches sur google ... et je tombe souvent sur des pages d'ici ...
soit sous forme de didacticiels ...
soit sous forme de rponse dans les forum ...
mais je voudrais 'passer de l'autre ct'  ... et devenir plus actif
j'ai videmment plein de questions  poser ... sur
principalement :
access, les bases de donnes, vba, mdac,les fonctions sytme et Java
tout un programme ...
mais si je peux partager mes connaissances aussi - c'est un minimum !!!
voil pour les prsentations

jacques de bruxelles

----------

